# Pros and Cons of moving to Cyprus



## Louise198504

Hello all!

First time poster, long time noser lol 

Me and the other half are getting married in Cyprus next year, we love the country, the way of life, the people and have been back and forth many of time. 

Now we're thinking of making the move, things are getting pretty ****ty here and nothing we're doing seems to be helping so we're thinking of just saying sod it and moving to Cyprus. 

What I want to know is the pros and cons of living in Cyprus and what to expect. I'm not naive enough to think that Cyprus is a magic place and we'll live in peace forever, but we both think we'd be happier! 

I'm learning Greek at the mo, wanted to know a bit before the wedding, and we're both young (24/26), would it be a good idea? 

All thoughts greatly welcomed!


----------



## yummymummy150

Hi , pos&cons , look at the post over this year.
you are young no one but yourselfs to worry about, save up, keep a life line in uk
pack a case ,(lots of F/F rentals about) give it a go!! never now till you try.


----------



## BabsM

Louise198504 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> First time poster, long time noser lol
> 
> Me and the other half are getting married in Cyprus next year, we love the country, the way of life, the people and have been back and forth many of time.
> 
> Now we're thinking of making the move, things are getting pretty ****ty here and nothing we're doing seems to be helping so we're thinking of just saying sod it and moving to Cyprus.
> 
> What I want to know is the pros and cons of living in Cyprus and what to expect. I'm not naive enough to think that Cyprus is a magic place and we'll live in peace forever, but we both think we'd be happier!
> 
> I'm learning Greek at the mo, wanted to know a bit before the wedding, and we're both young (24/26), would it be a good idea?
> 
> All thoughts greatly welcomed!


Hi Louise and welcome
Pros: cheaper cost of living, cheaper accomodation compared to the South of England, cheaper petrol, lots of sunshine, lower taxes, cheaper fuel, cheap hot water, friendly locals, less traffic, little or no road rage, less pollution..... I could go on!
cons: the driving, the driving, the driving!!!! leaving family in England, cost of flights to the UK if you have to go back in a hurry. barking dogs... I'm struggling to think of more!


----------



## Louise198504

thanks for the replies. After the day I've had today I'm considering just ******ing off down to Heathrow now and jumping the next flight lol

i just worry about job situations etc...


----------



## Veronica

Pros, 
Everything Babs said 


Cons,
Lack of jobs and poor pay if you find one.
No help from the state if you find yourself in difficulties because you cant find a job.


----------



## yummymummy150

Louise , jobs are low paid and hard to come by , My daughter came over last Nov to try for a year took till march to get a job.(loves it no plans to go back to scotland) lots of door knocking , pushing your skills, Talking to people is the best way you can try dropping cv but its more who is there at right time.
Been a tuff year bars, shops hotels shutting(may be worse next year)
We were here for daughter so she did not starve, you need cash to fall back on , dont do it on a shoe string.
sorry not trying to put you off give it a go , you only live once just have that back up plan .


----------



## kimonas

Veronica said:


> Pros,
> Everything Babs said
> 
> 
> Cons,
> Lack of jobs and poor pay if you find one.
> No help from the state if you find yourself in difficulties because you cant find a job.


Hello Louise

It is very easy to get carried away with the pros and forget about the cons, but the lack of work and very poor pay if you are lucky enough to find one pretty much cancel out all the pros. The most successful ex-pat stories are from those with their own businesses, retirees and the already well heeled who can afford to live off rents and other private incomes. There arer also those that work overseas in Africa and the Middle East who have great jobs and use Cyprus as a base. 

I've seen dozens of young people from the UK come over and be forced back because they really coudn't accept the low wages, or became depressed when they realised that work they could get was was relentless, boring and uncomfortable in the heat and the only accommodation they could afford was miles away from their holiday experiences that drew them here in the first place. The most worrying aspect are young couples that come over with children not really taking into consideration their educational and health needs. Cyprus is a great, friendly, sunny, pictureque, healthy and relatively cheap place to live (but not when your salary is so low - that suddenly things begin to look very expensive).

There are of course many successful young couples making a go of it in Cyprus, but I've noticed that those that do make it have some connection into the family and 'who-you-know' networks that Cyprus is famous for. For complete outsiders Cyprus can be a very unforgiving place with no support networks to help when things go wrong.

As you are young and it seems from what you've written fairly care-free, you have nothing to lose in giving it a go, but make sure you reserve enough finances for an escape route back to home in case things go belly up. Cyprus like most everywhere else is experiencing a recession - far fewer tourists and therefore far fewer jobs and those that there are are keenly competed for by a cheap labour force, some of whom are willing to work for a few hundred euros a month and pretty shoddy accommodation. Faced with that competition, finding even a remotely reasonably well paid job is going to be very tough. 

Sorry to burst bubbles, but it's better to go into an adventure with your eyes wide open.


----------



## Susanna C

Agree with lots of that. Your own business is a good option, or creating a situation where you can survive on a lower budget if you need to .


----------



## parkey

The Uk is not a land of milk and honey either. Average wage £6.00 per hour. you pay tax after the first 7k, national ins contributions high. Wet and windy summers, snowy cold long winters. Council tax 2k per annum, water / sewage £800 per annum, Tv licence £140 smokless coal £18,00 per hundred weight, cold seas, osterity measures, average rent £800 per month, no work no play no picnics no beach time, no affordable dentists, no fresh food, 
Tax tax tax business failure rife. Stick it out in Cyprus and I hope to join you soon.
Parkey


----------



## Jan Jones

parkey said:


> The Uk is not a land of milk and honey either. Average wage £6.00 per hour. you pay tax after the first 7k, national ins contributions high. Wet and windy summers, snowy cold long winters. Council tax 2k per annum, water / sewage £800 per annum, Tv licence £140 smokless coal £18,00 per hundred weight, cold seas, osterity measures, average rent £800 per month, no work no play no picnics no beach time, no affordable dentists, no fresh food,
> Tax tax tax business failure rife. Stick it out in Cyprus and I hope to join you soon.
> Parkey


Intending to move over asap- fortunately not in holiday mode but feel more survival instinct over there than in UK!!!!


----------



## parkey

I think i understand where you are comming from. The Uk has changed over the last 6 months, next year the overhall of the welfare state will take place and about time too.
I have been a self employed business owner for the last 20 years in the marine industry, I think I have been in survival mode for that period of time. The Uk is not a level playing field with working people supporting the lazey bennifit scroungers. i would rather live in a country where work is the norm.


----------



## Kalimera

Good topic and good posts here.

I have enjoyed reading them as we are in the same boat - do we or don't we. The one thing holding us back is the job thing and how to earn some money over there.

For a British expat the chance of landing a 'good job' is pretty much zil as these go to the locals first, and rightly so. The only way to survive really would be to start up your own business doing something.

The UK is going downhill and has been for the past few years in my opinion. The cost of living in England is so high. We regularly spend over £100 a week on food and there is just two of us. We dont have any treats when we do a shop and make the essentials last two weeks as it's just so expensive. 

The job situation here is awful and there is a serious lack of jobs as recent results show over 1 million youngsters out of work.. 

When jobs do become available there is serious competition for them and it's normal for over 100 people to apply for one jobs! (probably more in the Cities)

Petrol prices are still very high. George Osborne has paused the fuel tax increase next month but it's not really helping us he needs to reduce the tax now so we pay less.

To cost to keep your home warm is very high indeed and many families are suffering from fuel poverty. 

Tax, we just pay too much! 

So things are tough here, there and pretty much everywhere at the moment and this country has definatley changed since 2000. Years ago you could say that you would be silly to turn your back on England as the economy is great, there are plenty of opportunities, house prices increasing and generally the mood was good and full of you had prospects here but not any more. People from this country have become tired of living here because the country lacks all of the things which made us 'Great Britain'.


----------



## parkey

Hi Jobs are thin on the ground in all euro countries. I understand and agree that available employment should be offered to the Cypriot people first. I am looking to move to Cyprus because I have skills that may be most useful to marine businesses operating on the Island.
I was offered a job interview in 2010 with a marine company based in Paphos but had to decline do to the death of my father. So there is employment out there if the skill set you have is in demand. As for self employment i am not keen, the economy is about the same as the UK, dire!! A lot of leg work and contacts can be gained from expat internet sites like this one. None of us know what the future will bring in any country, everything thing you do has a risk. But i guess the expat advice given from Cyprus is generally correct it is not a heaven on earth or a permanent holiday, it is tough.
To all expats living in Cyprus do not rush back to dear old blighty, it is not the same country you left and the weather is awfull. Kind regards to all.


----------



## Kalimera

parkey said:


> Hi Jobs are thin on the ground in all euro countries. I understand and agree that available employment should be offered to the Cypriot people first. I am looking to move to Cyprus because I have skills that may be most useful to marine businesses operating on the Island.
> I was offered a job interview in 2010 with a marine company based in Paphos but had to decline do to the death of my father. So there is employment out there if the skill set you have is in demand. As for self employment i am not keen, the economy is about the same as the UK, dire!! A lot of leg work and contacts can be gained from expat internet sites like this one. None of us know what the future will bring in any country, everything thing you do has a risk. But i guess the expat advice given from Cyprus is generally correct it is not a heaven on earth or a permanent holiday, it is tough.
> To all expats living in Cyprus do not rush back to dear old blighty, it is not the same country you left and the weather is awfull. Kind regards to all.


Hello

There are opportunities in Cyprus for the entrepreneurs but these opportunities don't exist in England because no stone is unturned and most ideas/concepts have already been created in some way. I have built a website aimed at businesses in Cyprus and there is no site in existence in Cyprus but there are about approx. 50 (I guess) in England offering the same kind of thing. I have setup the site (which is getting trafffic but dormant at the moment) just incase we do decide to pack up and move over.

Not everyone has the skills you have so starting a business could be there only way of earning some decent crust. Let's face it, working for a shop, bar, restaurant, hotel or cafe is not going to pay the bills needed to support yourself, or a family. 

UK business opportunities are dire - I think population has something to do with this. There is too much competition in most sectors which brings the prices down as businesses try and secure work. When prices are squeezed too low cashflow becomes an issue and this is when companies have to start laying people off.....if they charge more they will lose the job totally. This is my opinion only. 

Not trying to teach you about business - I am just sharing my thoughts/opinion with the forum Parkey


----------



## parkey

Hi 
No offence taken. Yes i agree, it is difficult to find a niche in the Uk. I do not know anything about doing business in Cyprus, so I think it maybe less stressfull for me to gain employment, if possible. There are expats living working and running business in Cyprus who maybe could give there opinion on your idea. It may make you a million and good luck to you. 
Kind Regards


----------



## Jan Jones

parkey said:


> I think i understand where you are comming from. The Uk has changed over the last 6 months, next year the overhall of the welfare state will take place and about time too.
> I have been a self employed business owner for the last 20 years in the marine industry, I think I have been in survival mode for that period of time. The Uk is not a level playing field with working people supporting the lazey bennifit scroungers. i would rather live in a country where work is the norm.


Also self-employed- freehold pub/B&B- just selling hopefully and getting out asap! I would never consider being self-employed again in UK cos I've spent 11 yrs working on minimum to invest in and improve the business and I wish I knew then what I know now!!!If I do gain a pittance from what the last government have done to the trade I'm in-I'll be in Cyprus on a one-way ticket!!!!Fast!!!
As far as low wages and long hours are concerned-I'm used to that as self-employed but the juggling?-I should've got a job in a circus!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalimera

Jan Jones said:


> Also self-employed- freehold pub/B&B- just selling hopefully and getting out asap! I would never consider being self-employed again in UK cos I've spent 11 yrs working on minimum to invest in and improve the business and I wish I knew then what I know now!!!If I do gain a pittance from what the last government have done to the trade I'm in-I'll be in Cyprus on a one-way ticket!!!!Fast!!!
> As far as low wages and long hours are concerned-I'm used to that as self-employed but the juggling?-I should've got a job in a circus!!!!!!!!


The pub trade in UK is on it's backside Jan - I don't blame you for wanting out


----------



## rifleman

parkey said:


> The Uk is not a land of milk and honey either. Average wage £6.00 per hour. you pay tax after the first 7k, national ins contributions high. Wet and windy summers, snowy cold long winters. Council tax 2k per annum, water / sewage £800 per annum, Tv licence £140 smokless coal £18,00 per hundred weight, cold seas, osterity measures, average rent £800 per month, no work no play no picnics no beach time, no affordable dentists, no fresh food,
> Tax tax tax business failure rife. Stick it out in Cyprus and I hope to join you soon.
> Parkey


The minimum wage for someone over 21 is more than £6 per hour. Average pay in the UK is over £30,000 per annum.
Times are very tough, but let's not exaggerate.


----------



## parkey

rifleman said:


> The minimum wage for someone over 21 is more than £6 per hour. Average pay in the UK is over £30,000 per annum.
> Times are very tough, but let's not exaggerate.



Do you live in the same Uk as i do 30k must be a public sector worker.
My 19 year old step daughter works part time for |The Dutchy of Cornwall yes prince Charles £5.95 per hour. She also attends college full time.


----------



## Kalimera

£30k average wage in bigger cities - not wear I live - no where near it.


----------



## rifleman

What parkey wrote is simply wrong. Claiming that the average pay on the UK is £6.00 per hour when that is wildly wrong just misleads people.

It ain't rocket science. Google "Average Pay UK" and take your pick of whichever source you like. If you can find any reputable organisation saying it is £6.00 per hour you can post the link. I am confident that you will find those sources give figures over £30k as the average UK salary.


----------



## Veronica

rifleman said:


> What parkey wrote is simply wrong. Claiming that the average pay on the UK is £6.00 per hour when that is wildly wrong just misleads people.
> 
> It ain't rocket science. Google "Average Pay UK" and take your pick of whichever source you like. If you can find any reputable organisation saying it is £6.00 per hour you can post the link. I am confident that you will find those sources give figures over £30k as the average UK salary.


I would love to know where they get those figures from. I don't know a single person who earns that sort of money. Most are way below that. 
I think they take into account only the salaries of people living in London and the surrounding areas.


----------



## rifleman

Veronica said:


> I would love to know where they get those figures from. I don't know a single person who earns that sort of money. Most are way below that.
> I think they take into account only the salaries of people living in London and the surrounding areas.


The average UK salary is all the salaries in the UK added together and then divided by the number of people being paid. If it was just people in London it wouldn't be the average UK salary it would be the average London salary.

Remember that wages in London & the South East will have a big impact on the UK average, because a disproportionate number of workers live/work there.


----------



## Jan Jones

SWJ said:


> £30k average wage in bigger cities - not wear I live - no where near it.


Yes I would be well happy with £6 an hour----a hell of a lot more than I've been earning in the UK for the last 10 yrs as self-employed---that's living in the real world!! I would be rich on £6 an hour!!!!I'm on basic state pension here and drawing it all out to keep my business surviving now I'm surrounded by blessed supermarkets!!!!


----------



## rifleman

Jan Jones said:


> Yes I would be well happy with £6 an hour----a hell of a lot more than I've been earning in the UK for the last 10 yrs as self-employed---that's living in the real world!! I would be rich on £6 an hour!!!!I'm on basic state pension here and drawing it all out to keep my business surviving now I'm surrounded by blessed supermarkets!!!!


If you have your own business or are self employed then I understand why you might earn less than £6.00 per hour. But if you employed anyone over 21 it would be unlawful to pay them that little.

I had ran my own business for many years and for one whole year, straight after the credit crunch, I couldn't pay myself anything and had to lay off all of my staff.


----------



## kimonas

My take on the issue of comparing salaries between Cyprus and UK is that wages in the UK are generally higher than those offered in Cyprus. Although there is no systematic regulation on minimum wages here in Cyprus there is some that sets the minimum wage for shop assistants clerks etc that is the equivalent of c four UK pounds an hour (whilst the minimum in the UK set by the Minimum Wages Act is currently a little over six pounds an hour). The reality is that many people in Cyprus are paid far less than this with many accepting monthly salaries of less than 1000 euros (which is why many people have second jobs). The cost of living is about the same.


----------



## parkey

I am now confused about the cost of living Cyprus V Uk and keep in mind I live in Cornwall.
As far as i understand house rent is 50% less than in cwll, council tax cwll from £1100 to just under 3k, we spend a fortune on heating, food prices through the roof etc etc. 
A good friend of mine has just returned from Cyprus and was shocked at the rising prices right accross the board. My partner has relatives living in Larnaca who return to the UK twice a year, they say they could not afford to come back to the UK to live. 

Prices have risen in all eurozone countries it is part of the new world order battle going on behind closed doors. Check out RT russian news feed and Max Kieser on RT if you cannot recieve on tv they have internet feeds RT .

Now we are on this subject, can anyone tell me the relationship between Greece and Cyprus. If Greece go bust, how will it effect Cyprus. Will it drag all of it's islands under? If Greece adopted it's oridginal currency would Cyprus automatically go back to the Cyprus pound?
All comments on this subject would be most helpfull.


----------



## Veronica

Cyprus is tied to Greece only through trading and a common language. It is not a Greek Island but an independant country.
Cyprus will be affected to some extent if Greece goes under as they have strong trading links and also the Cypriot banks have lent a lot of money to Greece.
However Cyprus will not be pulled under if Greece folds and would only go back to the Cyprus pound if the euro is scrapped.


----------



## parkey

Many thanks for that info, sounds like the place to be.


----------



## limeyjoe

I am looking to retire there when I am 65 has I was informed that because I am a Canadian citizen my pension his not taxable if I live in Cyprus.Seeyou soon.


----------



## Talagirl

One of the many reasons that we live in Cyprus is because of the tax system.

Here is a link to a brochure that has recent information about various taxes in Cyprus:

https://www.pwc.com.cy/en/publications/assets/tax-facts-figures-english-2015.pdf


----------



## wizard4

Average wages that's a good one, before I retired I was a senior HCA on a paltry £7.00p an hour which equates to £1,008p a month, deduct £450 rent for a wooden chalet and £125 council tax that leaves £433 that doesn't include petrol for work food heating lighting water rates, well I guess you get the picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## wizard4

And i forgot that it was much less because I forgot to deduct tax and national insurance.

Cheers


----------

